# Message to Community from the British Embassy Consular Section Cairo



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear British Community,

We are aware of increased reports of assaults and muggings taking place in taxis across Cairo. We are also aware of sexual assaults occurring in taxis. We would advise caution when getting into a taxi. Ensure you take down the number of the taxi in case you experience problems. You may also consider travelling with a companion or using a known reliable taxi or telephone taxi company. Here's a reminder of our tips on using taxis:

. If hailing a taxi on the street, avoid the first one to present itself.

. If taking a taxi on the street avoid any with passengers already in it.

. A female should not sit next to the taxi driver.

. When getting into the taxi test the inside handle to the door to ensure you can open it. 

. Make a note of the taxi number.

. Always pay the driver after getting out of the taxi. Hand your money over through the window. "


Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul | British Embassy | 7 Ahmed Ragheb Street | Cairo | Tel +20 2 27916000 | FTN: 8407 6005 | email: [email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you must use a taxi a good tip is to take a photograph of the registration and if possible the driver on your phone and then send it to a friend..


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

When arriving at Cairo Airport don't use taxis by any means. Since I've had a lot of problems with airport taxis I use only transportation in egypt cairo Airport Shuttle Bus : reserving using their website and very good service and good clean vans.


----------



## Aussieexpat (Mar 24, 2010)

*2nd taxi??*

Good advice but I'm not sure how the second or thord taxi is really likely to be any safer!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's a tip, don't use taxis.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Dear British Community,
> 
> We are aware of increased reports of assaults and muggings taking place in taxis across Cairo. We are also aware of sexual assaults occurring in taxis. We would advise caution when getting into a taxi. Ensure you take down the number of the taxi in case you experience problems. You may also consider travelling with a companion or using a known reliable taxi or telephone taxi company. Here's a reminder of our tips on using taxis:
> 
> ...


 I would add: Only use a metered taxi. If he starts driving F1 tell him to stop, and get out.


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

All very dismal reading - I remember 2 years back during the summer I'd happily take random taxis home every night, sometimes snoozing to Umm Kolthom on the way back from downtown. I'd always wake up with the meter reliably saying 27 LE. Seems like a long time ago, try as you may, it feels different now.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Here's a tip, don't use taxis.


Some of us don't have the luxury of affording a driver or a car, so we have to rely on taxis. Actually yes, I had once a traumatic experience in a prebooked yellow taxi when they were still in use. needless to say I called the company and they did nothing about it but apologise.
I have been taking random taxis for four year and never had an issue, touch wood, except for a driver every now and then demanding more money. If any thing, I have many heartwarming and funny anectodes to share, including a driver bursting into tears of happiness when he received a call from his family in the hospital telling him a that his daughter was finally born heAlthy. He then asked my daugher, who was sitting next to me, her name and decided then and there that he was going to name his daugher the same.

I have a few rules that I stick to:

I never take a taxi after dArk
I never sit on the front
I only use taxis for short rides and never in the highway
And the most important:before getting in the car I always look the driver in the eyes. If I don't like what I see, I don't get in.


----------

